
I’m a Black Police Officer. Here’s How to Change the System - js2
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/16/opinion/police-funding-defund.html
======
peter_d_sherman
>"Police academies must change, too. Police are taught that the enemy is “out
there.” When they arrive at work with that mind-set, they don’t know who wants
them in the community, and who wants to kill them. It’s no different than
troops in Afghanistan or Iraq. We are patrolling the streets of our own cities
as an occupying force.

Our training also focuses on worst-case scenarios: how to arrest someone, how
to fight, how to use a weapon. Instead, it should emphasize preventing
escalation. Once you get to the point where you are having to fight, you’ve
already lost. The question after a shooting by the police should not be “Was
it legal?” but rather “Was it necessary?”"

Opinion: Promote this man (David Hughes) to Chief Of Police.

He is very, _very_ wise!

He totally understands the tremendous, tremendous responsibility of what it is
to be a Police Officer!

He _gets it_!

Article favorited.

~~~
js2
Read about Daytona Beach police chief Mike Chitwood in this piece:

[https://projects.tampabay.com/projects/2017/investigations/f...](https://projects.tampabay.com/projects/2017/investigations/florida-
police-shootings/why-cops-shoot/)

------
mariuolo
Paywall.

~~~
lioeters
[https://outline.com/ZEkhYF](https://outline.com/ZEkhYF)

